# Calender Cash



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lagoon Calendar Seeks Photographs 

Angling shutterbugs out there might take a shot at winning a spot in the 2004 Indian River calendar. Photos will be chosen and the calendar published by the South Florida Water Management District. The calendar will be available on Sept. 27, 2003, National Estuary Day. Entrants may submit up to three photographs, in landscape format only, either 5-by-7 or 8-by-10-inch prints. Deadline for submissions is June 1. Subject area covers the Indian River Lagoon from Ponce Inlet south to Jupiter Inlet. The district is looking for photos depicting fish species, wildlife, recreational activities, scenes and more. The top three winners will receive $300, $200 and $100. For information, call (800) 250-4100, ext. 3605, or (800) 226-3747; or see www.sfwmd.gov/org/exo.mslsc. 

I think I will send in the Manatee Pics.
Kozlow


----------

